# Decatur County



## Cf3hunter (Jan 1, 2012)

What's going on in south Decatur County?


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Jan 3, 2012)

Found some fresh scrapes while walking around yesterday. It rained good here Friday night so they worked them recently.


----------



## Cf3hunter (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe the colder weather will get the bucks moving before the end of the season. Best week near the faceville/lake area is usually the last week of the season. Good luck.


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Jan 3, 2012)

This was the north side of the lake, wma land.


----------



## maxwell42583 (Jan 4, 2012)

Saw a couple of really nice bucks shot off of Amsterdam Rd. during Christmas break. Really big 8 points. Couple guys I know got them.


----------



## Cf3hunter (Jan 14, 2012)

My dad had two nice bucks bust him when he clicked the safety off this morning down by Lake Seminole. While walking back to the truck he had a BIG 7 point pushing a doe through the pines. Then finally while waiting on his hunting buddy, he shot a doe that walk out of the pines to him.


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Jan 15, 2012)

Saw deer yesterday morning around 9.  Nothing yesterday evening and nothing this morning. Headed out around 3 for one more sit and to get my climber out of the woods.


----------

